# My really hot wife!



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

She's just enjoying the day on my boat.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes sir and likes to fish, life is good.


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

Your day is going alot better than mine.. im stuck at the dmv. What r yall fishing for?


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

*Gibbons Creek*



SwineAssassiN said:


> Your day is going alot better than mine.. im stuck at the dmv. What r yall fishing for?


This was last weekend at Gibbons Creek. We are fishing for some crappie and catfish, but all we caught was some throw back freshwater drum. In all we had a good time on the water.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Cool deal redspeck!!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

A sincere congratulations to you. She is the best fishing buddy you could possibly have.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

A day on the water with a hot babe, priceless!


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

The pictures are getting better and better....why guys wanna look at some smelly old fish I don't know.....maybe we need a looking for wife board.....have the ladies post a pic....you never know a match might be made....


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

You're a lucky man!:wink::cheers:


----------



## slimyhand (May 3, 2009)

That's what I'm talking about redspeck! Wish I could get mine in the boat with me more. Her dad and I go enough for both of us tho. How long y'all been married?


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

slimyhand said:


> That's what I'm talking about redspeck! Wish I could get mine in the boat with me more. Her dad and I go enough for both of us tho. How long y'all been married?


7 years and I cant get her off the boat, when do I get my alone time! LOL


----------

